# fix a satin varnish finish into a flat finish



## ricardo bustamante (Nov 5, 2011)

I just finished my bathroom and kitchen cabinets with a satin finish and the wife is furious because she wanted a flat finish with no gloss whatsoever. What would be the simplest solution you could suggest? I appreciate all ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Isn't satin a flat finish? Or I guess you could rub it out


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

But then again doesn't varnish only come in a high gloss, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ricardo bustamante (Nov 5, 2011)

*satin to flat finish*

I never heard of a flat finish until I looked for one in the internet and found many. However, I don't know if I should use a flat finish over what I have or scrub it with 000 steelwool. I am hoping there is a simpler solution.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are much smoother products to use than steel wool. I would use a synthetic microfiber/micromesh pad. Scotch Brite will work. There are "wools" much finer than "steel", like bronze or mineral. Rubbing (with the grain) will flatten out the gloss.












 







.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ricardo*: You can buy satin varnish, and even flat varnish. Just put it over what you already did.

*Dominick:* *"Isn't satin a flat finish?* Or I guess you could rub it out".
The answer is no. There is a scale that rates all finishes from 1 to 100. The higher the number, the glossier (clearer) the finish. I'm too lazy to look up the numbers right now but the main categories from Glossy down to flat are Gloss, Semi-gloss, satin, flat and dead flat. 
Gloss being very shiney and dead flat looking and feeeling like an oil rubbed finish.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> There are much smoother products to use than steel wool. I would use a synthetic microfiber/micromesh pad. Scotch Brite will work. There are "wools" much finer than "steel", like bronze or mineral. Rubbing (with the grain) will flatten out the gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is probably the simplest solution because you dont have to travel far for the products necessary.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I made my walnut dining table. Applied behlins Rock hard table top varnish 6 coats. The finish was high gloss. I rubbed it out with good 0000 steel wool not (ace hardware brand) and bison paste wax to a warm satin finish. Here's before rubbing it out


----------



## ricardo bustamante (Nov 5, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea! thanks a lot and best regards,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ricardo bustamante said:


> This sounds like a great idea! thanks a lot and best regards,


I would not use wax of any kind.












 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Why not?


I have my quirks. IMO, wax is a cheap thrill. It offers no protection per se, is temporary, and needs periodic application to maintain whatever it is thought to produce, and precludes doing any further finishing without getting rid of it.

To me it's unnatural to put wax on wood, oil seems more reasonable. As for topcoats, like film finishes, I use them to provide a maintenance free finish, as most of my clients wouldn't maintain wood even if they had to.












 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I used bison paste wax As a lubricant with 0000 steel wool to rub out a finish to a satin. I'll use paste wax on dining table 2 times a year and I'm pretty happy with results. Personal preference. Remember it's not pledge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> I used bison paste wax As a lubricant with 0000 steel wool to rub out a finish to a satin. I'll use paste wax on dining table 2 times a year and I'm pretty happy with results. Personal preference. Remember it's not pledge.


You're right...there's no propellent in paste wax.












 







.


----------



## ricardo bustamante (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cabinetman and Dominick*

Thank you both very much for your wise and prompt advice.
I am now looking for a supplier of flat polyurethane varnish here in Houston, Texas and will give it a try to see how it works.
Again thanks and best regards to both of you and the forum.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Much appreciated good luck.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I think clear finishes are made a bit opaque or satin by adding a light diffusing particulate. Clear has none, satin a bit and flat more.
It settles in the lacquer I use so it has to be stirred before use. 
If I want it a bit less satin, I decant or carefully pour off about half of the finish. The top is clear and the bottom flat satin as it has all the particles.
An abrasive like 4-0 steel wool will give a similar result but can be buffed back to clear by normal wear. The finish with the particles cannot be buffed to clear so is more permanent.
I hope this made sense?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well whatever you do it will be a learning curve. That how you learn. Good luck, and let's see pics when done.


----------



## Donna (Nov 29, 2011)

I just had the same problem when I refinished my kitehen cabinets. After I sanded, stained (using Cabot Oil based stain) then protected (using Cabot oil based Poly... in satin) I hated the shine. After not being able to find a simple solution on line or anywhere else I decided to experiment and found an easy solution and didn't have to buy anything new nor worry about products not being campatable.

I used a narrow white foam roller, paint tray with disposable liner, and about one inch out of a pint can of the Cabot oil based Poly in satin (which I had previously brushed on and hated the shine). I only put enough poly on the roller to cover the roller then rolled it a couple of time in the upper part of the tray so there was very little on the roller but it was distributed evenly then used a little pressure when applying to the cabinets. At first I could see some roller marks but they quickly dissappeared and so did the shine. I couldn't believe how easy it was. Easy and fast, and I didn't have to worry about drips or runs because there wasn't enough poly on the roller to drip or run. Using the roller technique I applied 2 very thin coats of Cabot Oil Based Poly and love the finish.....no more shine.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow. What a weird way to discover what worked for you. I'm glad it worked and your happy. Not much more I can add to that. Good for you. Let's see pic's


----------

